# Zwei Bilder zu einem zusammenfügen



## Rayman (9. August 2002)

Ich habe zwei Fotos gemacht, die zusammengefügt werden müssten. Das wären das Bild 1486.JPG und 1487.JPG (bzw. 1488.JPG ich hab von diesem Winkel zwei Fotos gemacht).
Allerdings bekomme ich das mit den Lichtverhältnissen nicht hin, weil ich es nicht schaffe das ganze anzugleichen.

Jetzt hoffe ich, dass jemand von euch die zwei Bilder zusammenfügen könnte und auch die Lichtverhältnisse anpasst.
Vielleicht kann derjenige das ganze dann wieder hier hochladen oder mir schicken (mail@krasseware.de).

Ich wäre demjenigen zu ewigem Dank verpflichtet 

http://www.hirntrainer.de/test/fotos/P0001486.JPG
http://www.hirntrainer.de/test/fotos/P0001487.JPG (bzw. http://www.hirntrainer.de/test/fotos/P0001488.JPG )


----------



## nanda (9. August 2002)

ich glaube, da mußt du selber mal ran. 

ich hab´s probiert und es sieht nicht mal so verkehrt aus. aber selbst das jpg-file ist fast 900 kb groß.

schwierigkeiten bereitet die unterschiedlich farbig wirkende wand sowie die holzdecke.

so müßtest du es selbst hinbekommen:
- beide pics auf jeweils eine ebene
- überlappend übereinander schieben, bis es paßt
- bei beiden ebenen eine maske hinzufügen
- mit dem verlaufswerkzeug in jeder maske gegenläufig einen kurzen verlauf einzeichnen, damit kein harter übergang mehr vorhanden ist (mußt ein bißchen probieren)
- dann bei der rechten seite des zimmers die wand mit dem lasso grob umfahren 
- mit dem befehl farbe ersetzen die farbe der wand anwählen und über die slides an die linke hälfte der wand anpassen
- über die ebene mit dem rechten bild noch eine einstellungsebene "farbton/sättigung" setzen und mit alt/klick auf den strich zwischen bild und einstellungsebene verbinden, damit es nur auf das rechte bild wirkt <- damit hast du dann die farben im rechten bild aufgefrischt und an das linke bild angeglichen
- als oberste ebene noch eine einstellungsebene "tonwertkorrektur" und den kontrast optimieren

FERTIG


----------



## Nino (9. August 2002)

Also ich habe die Decke und die Wand ein bisschen hingekriegt aber der Boden hier macht Probleme


----------



## Thomas Lindner (9. August 2002)

Habe mittlerweile auch schon ein bisserl rumprobiert!

Boden: 

Ist recht gut mit Musterstempel hinzukriegen!


----------



## Mythos007 (9. August 2002)

und hier ist meins - ich wollte schon
immer mal einen Leibeigennen haben


----------



## Nino (9. August 2002)

Ich habe jetzt alles kombiniert und denke das Ergebnis ist nicht schlecht. ( Ohne den roten Kreis =) )
Vielleicht kann man damit was anfangen.


----------



## Rayman (9. August 2002)

Hey, das habt ihr echt super hinbekommen. Habt ihr die Bilder vielleicht auch in ein bisschen größer, damit ich dass dann weiterverwenden kann? Vielleicht könnt ihr das Bild als Datei anhängen oder mir als Mail an mail@krasseware.de schicken. Das wäre echt klasse


----------



## Sliver (10. August 2002)

Öhm nur mal so nebenbei... ist euch nicht aufgefallen das ihr alle (auser Mythos) die mittlere Latte des linken Bettes schief habt?


----------



## Nino (10. August 2002)

Wahrscheinlich liegt es daran, dass man die 2 Bilder falsch aufeinander plaziert hat.


----------



## Thomas Lindner (10. August 2002)

Öhm ja *schäm* ( schiefe Bettkante )...

Liegt daran, das das Bild leicht geneigt wurde ( bei mir ) um es anzupassen.

Okay *sfg* schick mir einfasch den Pfusch Award


----------



## Nino (10. August 2002)

lol


----------

